

Destroyed by RAID1. Backup plan 2. - icoder
http://www.mobdevel.com/?p=62

======
waivej
Sorry to hear about your loss. Stuff like that can make you paranoid.

Have you looked at www.crashplan.com? It works on Mac/Win/Lin as a P2P backup
tool and it's free for non-commercial use.

I like the idea of retiring drives (or a healthy clone) every year.

